# My back is killing me.....



## Dickson (Jan 7, 2013)

Tryed the new to me snowblower out. Won't blow snow, auger pulls snow into the impeller and with a clear chute I get some snow moved but, it quickly stop and clogs the chute and impeller. Ideas?


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

It is a common problem for almost everyone. 

does the motor die down substantially when trying blow snow?

if rpms still stay respectable: 

check the clearance between the impeller and the impeller housing. the bigger the gap the worse it performs, smaller the better. an rust or rough surface on the impeller blades or the chute will cause issues as well.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

the bigger gaps are fixed with a clarence impeller kit or a homemade version of the same.

I dont have one to try it on but if anyone has a blower with a replacement engine or a 24 inch or so with an 8 hp or better motor I would like to see what happens if you change the auger pulley a touch to spin everything faster. smaller 5 or 6 hp prob wouldnt have the power to keep up.

I will have to find one and give it a whirl.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

What yr, make and model blower is it. It could be a loose belt or worn. Are you running it at full rpm? Also up were I am in Ma we had 3'' of snow then turned to drizzle so the snow is very wet. I did not take my 2 stage out today.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Make sure the belt is tight too. Is this a brand new snow blower or just new to you? A rusty chute can also lead to problems. You could try spraying some cooking spray or furniture polish or something on the chute to make it slipperier too.


----------



## Dickson (Jan 7, 2013)

The model # is 536.886122 it is a Craftsman and looks exactly like the one in this link https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...fI8kxFigp-8Q7Q . Thanks for the tips guys..... It was running at full RPM and only boggeddown when the auger couldn't push snow into the impeller. The snow was very wet, hence my back is killing me.


----------



## Pythons37 (Nov 9, 2012)

Bigger motor and pulley changes everything.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

I concur with 69Ariens...Here in mass the snow is like apple sauce wet!!! My neighbor had his new john deere out which usually tosses his snow pretty darn far and it was going out of his chute like a child puking(non projectile)...2 ft far!!! His blower was definitely clogging. Hahaha sorry for the bad reference..


----------



## Dickson (Jan 7, 2013)

What drives the impeller on this model?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Dickson,
as most people have already said, most 2-stage machines are simply not well suited to small amounts of wet, slushy snow..they are designed for 4" or more of "regular" drier snow..if you live in a climate that normally gets small amounts of wet heavy snow, a single-stage machine would be a better option..

Something else to consider..
Here in Rochester NY we mostly get drier "lighter" snow..we dont get a lot of slush..
but when we do get slush (usually in late fall or early spring)..what do I almost always do? I simply dont use the snowblower at all! 
because 90% of the time there is no need, for 2 reasons:

1. because most of the time, its only an inch of slush, which does not impact getting cars in and out of the garage, we can drive and walk on it just fine.

2. and most of the time, when we get the slush, its warm out! like highs around 35 or 40..and most of the time it will stay warm for several days..which means nature gets rid of all the slush for me in a day or two anyway..it just melts away.

(Sure, there are times where we have one warm day, then the next days get *much* colder! in which case its important to remove the slush, so you don't get ice..but in my experience, that situation is rare..)

I just took a look at your forecast on weather.com..you are 40 degrees today! 
and you are going to be above freezing over the weekend too..
the slush would have already been gone today, if you did nothing..
so, did you really need to remove that snow at all?
perhaps not..
(although I dont know your situation, you could have had a very real and legit need to get that snow off the driveway right away..in which case, this argument doesn't apply! 

but for most people, it probably does apply..because a layer of slush, most of the time, really doesn't have to be removed at all..especially if its going to be 40 degrees for a few days, which is what causes the slush in the first place..it usually just melts away over the next day or two..not worth it to bring out the snowblower at all.

just something to keep in mind! 
Scot


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Blower Model*

Dickson

I took a look at that model number on Sears site. Just FYI, I think it's a Noma design if you ever go looking for parts. Happened to look at a blower for a co-worker the other week, it was an older Noma labeled machine and there are some parts broken in it I was looking for. Happened to see the exact same parts listed on the scematic for yours. Probably built after Murray acquired Noma, but sure looks like alot of the guts are the same.

The one I looked at has a cable that goes from the lower right rear of the tractor unit that goes up the auger idler. I didn't have it apart but there should be some form of adjustment on that if yours needs adjustment. Everything was packed in there right and I didn't have a manual to refer to so it was just a quick, visual once-over.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Dickson said:


> What drives the impeller on this model?


The impeller is probably driven by a "friction disk" situation..
the engine drives a belt, the belt is attached to the disk, the disk is attached to the impeller, the augers are attached to the imepller via the auger gear box..If everything is spinning (the augers and the impeller) the weak part in the system is probably the engine or the belt..

but in this case, its possible there is actually nothing wrong with the snowblower at all..the situation you describe, with poor throwing of slush, is actually "normal" for 90% of 2-stage snowblowers..there is often actually nothing wrong with the snowblower at all in that situation..the only fix is an "impeller kit" like the Clarence impeller kit, which will improve throwing in those situations..

Scot


----------



## Pythons37 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have an older NOMA Blowa. 27" and 10 HP Tecumseh motor. When I first got it, it gave me the same performance yours is giving you. I changed the auger belt and adjusted the idler pulley. Still, no good. Then I noticed the auger pulley, the top one, was wobbling. It is a two piece pulley. There is a key way in the shaft. No key, though. The pulley halves are keyed themelves. If yours is loose, get new pulley halves. Briggs and Stratton #586253MA. You need two. If one of the three spacers is broken or missing, you must get another, or the bolt will not tighten correctly. These can be found at a hardware store. I think someone worked on mine and lost a spacer. The pulley was loose and wiped out the keys in the pulleys. I made these changes and blew 4" of wet snow ten-fifteen feet yesterday. The pulley halves are about $13 each. Plus shipping. It was right around $39 delivered. The brass spacer ( Big washer, really ) was a buck or so. Diameter of the shaft is 3/4". Good luck. Hope this helps.


----------



## Dickson (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for all of your responses guys. I have a base line to start from. Scotsman you are probably right on the blower. You are most definetly right on the need to not shovel. Problem is if my wife slips and falls. I'll never hear the end of it.


----------

